# Anyone out there takin Paxil??



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

I am starting my first dose tomorrow at 10mg....has anyone else tried this and what are ur thoughts on it?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have never taken an antidepressent for my IBS at all, but plenty of people have and have had excellent results. Make sure you keep in touch of your doctor and ask about possible side effects, the dose might need ajusting or whatever.Good luck, hope tihs works for you.Nikki


----------



## Pocahontas425 (Aug 12, 2003)

My doctor put me on Celexa and I took it for 3 days before I couldn't function. I was out of work for a week, had severe IBS attacks, I couldn't even eat. All I could do was sleep (on the sofa - close to the bathroom) and poop. It was horrible for me. I have heard of good things for other people, but not for me.Good luck -- keep us posted!


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

i took Paxil CR which is close to paxil for a couple of days. My side effects were horrible. I had loss of apetite to the point where i just couldn't eat, i had nausea and vomiting. Oh and i couldn't sleep! So needless to say i stopped taking it. But it might work with you.I'm on Celexa 20 mg right now and it's working with me. Takes the edginess off of me, so when i do get sick it doesn't bother me as much and i don't worry about getting sick. I"m just more livelier!Good Luck. It's a trial and error thing. it's just not too fun to error.


----------



## Mrspoopsalot (Jul 14, 2003)

I am on Paxil CR right now and things are going well for me. The only side affect that I see is weight gain. Although I am not for sure that Paxil is causing it b/c when i get "down" or upset, I eat, so who knows where the fat is coming from.







Anyway, besides that... I have been feeling a lot better since being on the Paxil. But as everyone says, "everyone is different" so good luck and you'll only know how it works for you when you start taking it.


----------



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

Thanks for the input everyone. I also read of a new antidepressent very similar to paxil that is suppossed to have less sideeffects...day 1 is alright, just a bit of D in the mornin nothin serious


----------

